# Pink Belly & Itching



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie has had a pink belly for a few months now, and it doesn't seem to be going away. She seems itchier all over more than normal (especially in the arm pit area) but she's not at the point where she's hurting herself from scratching so much. It's just a pink belly that won't go away lol. Do you think this is something environmental? Could it maybe be something in one of the foods I've been feeding her?? Should I try an LID diet to see if it goes away? 

I use the All Free & Clear detergent. I check her for fleas constantly and see no fleas, no flea dirt, no signs of fleas at all.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

is she outside laying on grasses?
any difference in soaps, fabric softeners?
nothing new introduced (chicken? porK?)
any new cats in the house?
is the heat newly on and dry in the house?
hmmm. this gonna be a tuffie.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno gets this red patch where his "belly button" would be almost every winter, it seems to coincide with dry/colder air, so I usually just increase his fish oil and put some bag balm on the irritated spot, as long as he doesn't lick it off, it tends to go away.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bett said:


> is she outside laying on grasses?
> any difference in soaps, fabric softeners?
> nothing new introduced (chicken? porK?)
> any new cats in the house?
> ...


Nope, not really laying on grasses. 

No difference in soaps/fabric softeners/detergents. 

I switch her food up every month so it very well could be something in one of the kibbles she's had...but I obviously can't pinpoint what LOL.

No cats 

Heat is newly on, but this began even before the heat was put on.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

is this your frenchie?
are they known for "skin" stuff?
i know, not much help but are the ears ok?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

No no, this is Abigail, the hound mix  Which is not like her. She never really has issues lol. And this isn't severe but she just has a bright pink tummy haha.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't switch food so often, it would be easier to pinpoint the culprit. One thing I have learned from my Holistic vet with raw feeding is to not switch up proteins, use one protein for an entire week and not mix them up, it's working great for her and things are going well.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Personally I wouldn't switch food so often, it would be easier to pinpoint the culprit. One thing I have learned from my Holistic vet with raw feeding is to not switch up proteins, use one protein for an entire week and not mix them up, it's working great for her and things are going well.


Yeah, I see now that it can be difficult to pinpoint what is bothering her, if she's switching so often  That's why I'm thinking of trying an LID kibble for several months to see what happens.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What do you guys think is the best LID or as close to LID as possible?

There's Nature's Variety Turkey LID:

Ingredients
Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Peas, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Coconut Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Green Tea Extract, Rosemary Extract.

Calories
444 per cup

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 29.0%
Crude Fat (min): 18.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.5%
Moisture (max): 10.0%
Calcium (min): 1.2%
Phosphorus (min): 0.8%
Vitamin E (min): 100 IU/kg
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min): 2.7%
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min): 1.0%



The Natural Balance foods (which I'd say is my last choice....)

Maybe Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear?

Duck meal, deboned duck, steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears, whole potato, duck fat, duck liver, sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.

Crude protein (min.) 25%
Crude fat (min.) 17%
Crude fiber (max.) 4%
Moisture (max.) 10%
Calcium (min.) 1.3 %
Phosphorus (min.)	1.0%
Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio	1.3:1
Omega-6 (min.)
LA (min.)	2.5%
2.4%
Omega 3 (min.)
EPA (min.)
DHA (min.)	0.7%
0.3%
0.3%
Omega 6:Omega 3 ratio	3.6:1
Glucosamine (min.)	1200 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min.)	900 mg/kg


One of the California Natural formulas?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

If it's not the food. It could be a yeast flare up. 95% of dogs have yeast on their skin, and many have flare ups that can result in an itchy belly which is the easiest area to notice it. A good thing to do would be to boost the immune system. Worked great for my dog, no more constant itching and licking.


----------

